

Ask HN: CRM for Managing PR Leads - martinshen

I'm looking for CRM software that's designed for PR leads. Budget is sub-$200/month ideally with multi-accounts.
======
sixQuarks
<http://www.buzzstream.com>

~~~
incawater
Is this site his question related?

